# 4 in 1 Lead Mold



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is a design of 4-in-1 lead mold. feel free to copy and make (No copyrights)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

What a cool idea


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It is a cool idea-the pour holes should be funneled into the cavities, Pete's runner system incorporates this. I'd like to see Pete's molds have cavities on the bottom in different calibers like this-it would make the price @US$120+ more easily justified. I would make other multi caliber options available; a .31-many like these for birds and very flat shooting, .44-a target shooter's favorite as it has almost the same trajectory as .50 steel, .50 lead as many prefer for these hunting as well as fitting the Saunder's pouch, and 14mm/.56 lead for the more extreme power shooting. Of course other combinations would be possible, just an example.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like the idea!


----------



## zed (Jul 15, 2011)

Seen similar on ebay uk for around £10. Fishing weight moulds


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

zed said:


> Seen similar on ebay uk for around £10. Fishing weight moulds


Not in those sizes tho


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

they have one like tht on ebay lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

§lïñg§hö† vïßê ♡ ♦♤ ♣ said:


> they have one like tht on ebay lol


link your honor?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I think the ones on ebay are one size ranging from 5mm to 20mm ....


----------

